# Cordless electric lawn mowers



## PK99 (28 Feb 2021)

Does the panel have a view?

Loads of online review sites but real-world experience is better.

Not looking for anything fancy just something to deal with modestly sized urban lawns.


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Feb 2021)

Couldn't recommend the G-tech one as very disappointed with other G-tech products we've had, but bought a Makita one last year on a friend's recommendation, because I can use the 2 batteries on other fittings- make sure you buy the batteries and the charger unit as part of the package as they are more expensive when bought separately... it has enough charge to easily do the front and back grass on one charge.

Only down size is the lowest setting isn't as low a cut as the Flymo electric corded mower it replaced, so it isn't as neat, but we've got used to it. Check the cut height is what you need..


----------



## stoatsngroats (28 Feb 2021)

I have Erbauer cordless mower, strimmer, and hedge trimmer ( and other drill/drivers etc) and have found them great. Maybe a little costly to begin with, but having now a multi battery charger and 6 batteries, we can do anything we like with them,
Batteries last for front and back lawns.
It’s so light and easy, Fantastic not to mess around with a cable - it’s so ‘freeing’, and now Mrs SnG does the mowing!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

A mate of mine has one and says its great BUT his garden is not big by any means.
I thought about one but our gardens are (I think) too big.
And...... cheap they aint


----------



## Zanelad (28 Feb 2021)

We've had a Worx cordless mower for a couple of years. Very pleased with it. Does our front and back lawns 4 times before needing charging. Picks up wet grass, which the Hayter we had before simply wouldn't.

I find the cordless mower much better to use. Plenty powerful enough even for the first cut of the yesr. I'm putting that off as I cannot bring myself to cut the grass in February, even though plenty of neighbours have been doing so this weekend.


----------



## johnblack (1 Mar 2021)

I don't have the mower, but I do have the Black and Decker 36v strimmer and hedge trimmer, they are ace, very powerful and damn convenient. If the mower matches up it would be a good 'un.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Mar 2021)

Another with a Worx mower. I’ve been in horticulture for ever, I’ve used all kinds of mowers.
For a small domestic setting the Worx is brilliant.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Mar 2021)

I have had a Bosch Rotak cordless mower for 5 years now, at that time, it cost about £325. No problems, and still going. The battery lasts long enough to cut front lawn and rear lawn, twice, without recharging, I would estimate the combined lawn size at 170square Metres. I also have Bosch Cordless hedge trimers, again, after about four years, no complaints.

One point... I would suggest, if you plan to have a range of cordless garden tools (eg mower, trimmer, hedge trimmer, etc), to consider that if you choose from single brand, you may be able to "share" the charger (and, possibly battery), and, hence, save you from filling your shed/garage with chargers!


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Mar 2021)

Another vote for a Bosch Rotak Li, I have had one for over 10 years, still going strong and on it's original battery. Parts are plentiful, in fact I just managed to break the control bar due to my clumsiness. I tried to glue it and failed, I thought I would never get a part, but from Bosch themselves it is £17 delivered. I don't know of many companies keeping a cheap supply of parts for more than 10 year old products. I think @JhnBssll works for them, he may even have helped design my mower.


----------



## keithmac (2 Mar 2021)

We have the Gtech CLM 2.0 and it's excellent. I bought their Hedge Cutter 3.0 soon after and same again, excellent bit of kit.

We've also got their MK2 K9 vacuum cleaners and my Ebike.

All bought on theire own merits and all very well built.

The Lawnmower was a close one though, think Bosch was in the running too. The Lawnmowers that use twin batteries look a bit pony to my eyes.


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Mar 2021)

As @Milkfloat says I work for Bosch and quite possibly helped design his mower  Clearly I'm going to be biased but I see daily the time and effort that goes in to designing and testing our machines so I'm more than happy to recommend them  I don't work on the lawnmower side anymore, I'm lead engineer for the handheld stuff and shredders these days so spend my days playing with chainsaw and the like  I'm not sold on the twin battery machines, they'll always run to the worst or lowest charged battery which is a pretty major limitation as the batteries age IMO. Bosch 36V tools batteries are largely interchangeable, only on older stuff might there be some limitations as we were first in the 36V Lithium Ion game over a decade ago, but if you're only now buying in to a battery system you should find everything works together fine  Happy to answer any questions if its useful, I've probably tested most of the machines on the market at one point or another, or can ask someone who's taken them apart for competitor assessment


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2021)

There is one big drawback with cordless lawn mowers - they don't have the built-in anti-theft device... 



ColinJ said:


> My sister put her lawnmower on her front lawn, unreeled the cable, and took the end of the cable indoors to plug it in. The next thing, the plug was pulled out of her hands. She ran outside and found a pair of dodgy geezers about to sling the mower on top of a pile of 'scrap' on the back of their vehicle! They claimed to genuinely believe that a mower on a lawn with a cable going indoors had been left out for the '_scrappies_' to collect...


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Mar 2021)

A Bosch Rotak has given good service for 10 years at my static caravan.

The lowest setting isn't very low, so not so good if you want a lawn to rival Wimbledon.


----------



## JhnBssll (3 Mar 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> A Bosch Rotak has given good service for 10 years at my static caravan.
> 
> The lowest setting isn't very low, so not so good if you want a lawn to rival Wimbledon.



Some models have a spacer in the slot that the height of cut lever slides in, this can be removed for a lower cut if its still in place. Worth checking, although after 10 years you would likely have spotted it  Realistically though if you want a wimbledon-like lawn you need a cylinder mower, not a rotary  I used to work on the old Atco machines back when we still owned the brand, they were awesome bits of kit


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2021)

The biggest advantage with the Makita cordless range is that you can use the same battery/batteries for all the tools. We quite like the Makita but don't have the lawn mower as I don't think it would work very well on nearly 6 acres of rough land/field.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The biggest advantage with the Makita cordless range is that you can use the same battery/batteries for all the tools. We quite like the Makita but don't have the lawn mower as I don't think it would work very well on nearly 6 acres of rough land/field.



Blimey, I didn't have you down as a country squire.

You need to sell the grass to one of the little people for hay or silage, on condition they cut and gather it.


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Mar 2021)

If you already have a system battery tool, stick with that system.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The biggest advantage with the Makita cordless range is that you can use the same battery/batteries for all the tools. We quite like the Makita but don't have the lawn mower as I don't think it would work very well on nearly* 6 acres* of rough land/field.



Shouldn't you ask the Mods to change your User Name to "Lady Welsh Dragon" ? (doffs cap and walks backwards from room)


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Shouldn't you ask the Mods to change your User Name to "Lady Welsh Dragon" ? (doffs cap and walks backwards from room)



Only a northerner would still be wearing his cap during an audience with a proper lady.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Mar 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Only a northerner would still be wearing his cap during an audience with a proper lady.



Very true, where are my manners? I should have said "touches forelock, while shuffling, on my knees, backwards from room" 

One small problem, at 73, my knees may not be up to shuffling, forwards, or, backwards!


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Very true, where are my manners?



Boldon is bordering on posh compared to Sunderland, so you should know better.

Genuine point here, albeit one for the supermarket thread.

Asda in Sunderland can be a bit chavvy, but Asda in Boldon is a more pleasant experience.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Very true, where are my manners? I should have said "touches forelock, while shuffling, on my knees, backwards from room"
> 
> One small problem, at 73, my knees may not be unto shuffling, forwards, or, backwards!




That's more like it. Now all i have to do is to get Mr WD to do the same thing when he asks for permission to leave the room.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Mar 2021)

JhnBssll said:


> Some models have a spacer in the slot that the height of cut lever slides in, this can be removed for a lower cut if its still in place. Worth checking, although after 10 years you would likely have spotted it  Realistically though if you want a wimbledon-like lawn you need a cylinder mower, not a rotary  I used to work on the old Atco machines back when we still owned the brand, they were awesome bits of kit



I don't think mine has a spacer, but it's no problem given the sorry excuse for a lawn outside the caravan.

If anything, I leave it too long so have to do a cut a couple of clicks up.

As regards spares, Bosch said spares would be available for their ebike motor for at least seven years after it ceased to be fitted as original equipment.

Sounded fair to me, although time soon passes.

My venerable 2010 Bosch motor is still going strong, but it was withdrawn and replaced with an updated design in 2014, which means spares for it may become scarce in the next year or two.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2021)

JhnBssll said:


> Some models have a spacer in the slot that the height of cut lever slides in, this can be removed for a lower cut if its still in place. Worth checking, although after 10 years you would likely have spotted it  Realistically though if you want a wimbledon-like lawn you need a cylinder mower, not a rotary  I used to work on the old Atco machines back when we still owned the brand, they were awesome bits of kit


I had a great cylinder mower with a roller on the back. It was a heavy piece of kit but did a lovely job. Nice stripes AND it would cut right up to the edges.
I had it till someone** robbed us. He got caught and went down for it but I never got the mower back.
**it was our window cleaner. We always made him a cup of tea. We didn't know he was hooked on drugs.......he is on streets now, in rags and begging.


----------



## JhnBssll (3 Mar 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I don't think mine has a spacer, but it's no problem given the sorry excuse for a lawn outside the caravan.
> 
> If anything, I leave it too long so have to do a cut a couple of clicks up.
> 
> ...



In my experience we say 7 years but try and achieve longer coverage wherever possible. Ebike is a fast growing business so they'll likely want to keep spares for longer.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Very true, where are my manners? I should have said "touches forelock, while shuffling, on my knees, backwards from room"
> 
> One small problem, at 73, my knees may not be unto shuffling, forwards, or, backwards!


73 ????
You old fart!!!

Oh hang about. I am 74 now


----------



## Sterlo (3 Mar 2021)

Never mind about your squabbling, I want to know more about Lady Welshie, I didn't know we were consorting with landed gentry on here, I wonder if her bloomers are made by the Queens foundation garment manufacturers?


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Never mind about your squabbling, I want to know more about Lady Welshie, I didn't know we were consorting with landed gentry on here, I wonder if *her bloomers are made by the Queens foundation garment manufacturers?*



As a peasant, I may be mistaken, but, I think a Ladies Bloomers are commissioned, not simply "manufactured"


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Never mind about your squabbling, I want to know more about Lady Welshie, I didn't know we were consorting with landed gentry on here, I wonder if her bloomers are made by the Queens foundation garment manufacturers?


I can answer that as I still have pair she left at her last visit.
They are classy but made by Bridgecraft the furniture manufacturer. The ones she left here are nice but she has some better, fleecey lined ones.
The ones she left could do with a wash but our machine only takes 8 Kg.


----------



## Sterlo (3 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> As a peasant, I may be mistaken, but, I think a Ladies Bloomers are commissioned, not simply "manufactured"


I apologise, I genuflect in your direction with your obvious speciality in ladies under garments.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Mar 2021)

JhnBssll said:


> As @Milkfloat says I work for Bosch and quite possibly helped design his mower  Clearly I'm going to be biased but I see daily the time and effort that goes in to designing and testing our machines so I'm more than happy to recommend them  I don't work on the lawnmower side anymore, I'm lead engineer for the handheld stuff and shredders these days so spend my days playing with chainsaw and the like  I'm not sold on the twin battery machines, they'll always run to the worst or lowest charged battery which is a pretty major limitation as the batteries age IMO. Bosch 36V tools batteries are largely interchangeable, only on older stuff might there be some limitations as we were first in the 36V Lithium Ion game over a decade ago, but if you're only now buying in to a battery system you should find everything works together fine  Happy to answer any questions if its useful, I've probably tested most of the machines on the market at one point or another, or can ask someone who's taken them apart for competitor assessment



In my working life I repaired a multitude of electrical equipment, from the teeny tiny to the quite large. Some of it was domestic, or "hobby" stuff that we'd often take a look at if we were quiet, and do for nowt if an elderly person brought it in ( on condition that they never told their friends )
One very unusual item was a motor/gearbox that was brought in to us by some people who were rebuilding a Focke Wulf 192 ( I think it was ) that had been purchased by an American enthusiast from the Russians where the plane had been shot down during WW2.
It was in a bit of a state but internally the Pancake gearbox was in pristine condition. Not so the small electric motor to which it was attached which powered one of the under carrriage doors. This was completely burnt out and so it was with some trepidation that I dismantled it and traced the windings and circuitry. There was no data plate on it but I spotted a logo that had been stamped on the motor carcass, it was the Bosch logo.
It did briefly cross my mind to phone up the UK office and enquire as to the availability of spares, but I resisted the temptation.


----------



## Tripster (4 Mar 2021)

Another vote for Bosch Rotak, old mower was heavy and difficult to push for wife when I was away. Got the bosch, long battery life, light and even my 10 year old cuts lawn now for pocket money.


----------



## johnblack (5 Mar 2021)

Costco are selling an 82v Powerworks lawn mower for 350


----------

